# Finaly got my buck!



## winchestersx3 (Feb 3, 2010)

Well after 3 years of bowhunting every day for the most part i finaly got the big one I've beem waiting for!! Killed this nice 8 at 15 yards. He was on a hot doe trail, and ran by me at 50 yards. I hit the grunt call and it was one of the coolest things ive seen hunting. He stoped in his tracks turned and ran full speed to my tree. I shot him on a slight quartering to at 15 yards. Hit him right in the front of his shoulder. Heard him crash but no blood so i gave him 2 hours. Got my dad and brother and started the search at 815. My dad found him at 830. He ran only 70 yards. Went 200 live weight and rough scored him at 130. A awesome night of deer hunting that I will never forget!


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome deer, great story! Congratulations man! Bet you feel like a million bucks tonight. Good for you! What kind of bow you using? Arrows? Broadheads?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

very nice, congrates


----------



## winchestersx3 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a diamond marquis with beman arrows and 3 blade rage broadheads.


----------



## jacob321 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congratulations! that's a nice one!


----------

